# Where to buy equimpent?



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section but seemed to fit. Where is a good place to buy Aquariums, stands etc other that chain LFS (big als, petsmart)? The stores usually charge a fortune for tanks and the used market isn't turning up alot of deals in the size I'm looking for (30gal). Are there any small shops around Markham?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For new aquariums, BAs usually is the best place to go.

Stands are hit and miss. I make my own, so I can't really say if any one place is cheaper than the next.

For other equipment, BAs is usually a good place to go, but only on Boxing Day. MOPS usually has better prices year round.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I order quite a bit of stuff from J&L Aquatics. I find them to have the cheapest prices on equipment. Taxes paid are also lower there too.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

http://mops.ca has good prices, but not so good selection of products.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/ is USA shop that ships here for $10 usually. Of course, you can't buy tank there, but it's a good place for some equipment.

Regarding whole aquarium set up with stand ant all the stuff, http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/sss/ and http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-pets-W0QQCatIdZ112 will be the best. Prices for used items are really low. The only problem that you will not have an ability to select what do you want piece by piece 

New small (not heavy items) can be bought on eBay.ca. Prices are very low. The problem here that you need to wait 2-3 week until it came from some Asia country


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*aquariums*

try lucky's aquariums pacific mall . they usually tehy h ave some good deals and can deal with sets , adn u can try to put togeather what u want for equipment in your tank ie: filters or heater


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I actually found a tank and stand on kijiji. Now its the smaller things, aquaclear 70, tahitian moon sand, decor


----------



## boostie (Mar 16, 2010)

30 gallon is not very expensive... so buy new it don't want any water problems. 
Big Al is a good place to start shopping


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone know where is a good place for black sand, decor and filters?


----------



## boostie (Mar 16, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Anyone know where is a good place for black sand, decor and filters?


what size stand?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

stand or sand? I probably need about 40lbs of sand to fill my 30gal 36" by 12" footprint. It will be a planted aquarium.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've found that Flourite Black Sand is selling here for a good price. This is a sand with nutritions added.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've found that Flourite Black Sand is selling here for a good price. This is a sand with nutritions added.


But what about shipping costs?


----------



## sharkbun (Mar 8, 2010)

I got my 40G breeder tank at Pet's mart which I think is a good deal. $160 includes tank, glass top and 36' lighting. I bought the same tank from BA before and they charged me $110 with no glass top and lighting. I guess $50 for glass top and lighting is a good deal alone, so I returned the tank to BA for a store credit.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> But what about shipping costs?


You right.
Their usual shipping is $6.95. Because this sand is heavy they will additionally charge you for $5.57
But It's still cheaper than in other places. And you can add some other stuff to your order and have a 'free shipping'. 

BTW, I saw some pictures of quartz sands and moon sands. I don't whether they are good and can their be purchased here. But pictures looks great.


----------

